# Post A Gif On How You're Feeling Now.



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

It really is that simple. Post a gif that best describes your current mood. I'll start....


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I realize it's Monday tomorrow


----------



## BrieMode (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Holidays are over


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

When my enemies try to play nice with me and I'm like "nah"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Still feeling that Christmas high. And trying to grow an awesome John Oates mustache.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's been VERY humid here in the last few weeks.


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm in one of those really sarcastic moods. I just can't be arsed dealing with people's shit today.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Little Miss Ingobernable said:


> When my enemies try to play nice with me and I'm like "nah"


Damn near how I feel right now.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Suzuki is college exams, Goto is me


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

After watching Alabama win:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Listening to this song right now makes me feel like unleashing my inner Tonya Harding.















...that's before somebody pisses me off and I club their bitchass addlin


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My laptop's corrupted and I'm MAD about it cos now I have to go get it fixed by a professional


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you've had enough of people's shit


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Ok, so it may not be the worlds smallest violin but you get the picture


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

:eyeroll


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why the fuck did I stay up for this shit Smackdown


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm concerned about my laptop cos it's away being fixed now. It's probably going to be wiped clean and I'll have to start over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can go get my laptop this afternoon!! I think it's been wiped clean but I'm just gonna be so happy to have it back!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Am I Hulk or Loki? :hbkshrug


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just got shushed a couple minutes ago, so:


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos the tech guy managed to save all my files meaning I don't have to transfer anything!!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm in one of those "I wanna fight everyone but I gotta stay tranquilo" moods.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a splitting headache so:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Replace "Barbecue" with "Rice".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightrow said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mainly because Rangers just levelled against Brazilian side Corinthians in the Florida Cup.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Narcisse said:


>


Thank you very much 

Had myself a damn good chocolate birthday cake


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Someone ate my sandwiches.*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I spent most of the evening watching old pop music performances on YouTube lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

My mood alot of the time, and pretty much my damn life story....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> My mood alot of the time, and pretty much my damn life story....


Me at work having to deal with idiots daily


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm all bundled up so:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

A dodgy lamp in my Mum's room blew a fuse in our house - and of course the fuse that blew is the one the main power socket in my room is connected to, which has both my laptop AND my router plugged in to 

Thankfully my laptop has a ridiculously long power cord so I could plug it in across the room but I had to get an extension cord for my router plug. But now I have nowhere to plug my speakers into, and I had to relocate my iPhone/iPad charger across the room too. 

SO ANNOYING!!! (oh, and it's 12:26am right now so it def won't be fixed immediately lol)


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It's quite irritating.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I just found I'll be missing another indy wrestling event this year cos it falls on the same date as I'm flying home from New Orleans after Mania 34. I'm also missing a show next month too cos it falls on the same night as I'm seeing Queen & Adam Lambert.

But the gif is for the fact that I'm bound to get this guy I know calling me "not a true fan" of the company cos I'm missing a second show this year. I can't predict when they're going to hold their shows, can I? It's not like I'm not going to go to the concert or fly home from NOLA early to attend just to satisfy him :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://i.imgur.com/FG2oyMi.mp4


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Punkamaniac said:


> It's quite irritating.


I'm feeling the same way again today ffs.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos the wind just slammed my window shut and scared the shit out of me :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I’m getting a pedicure right now :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Morning Coffee does do wonders.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Feeling good tonight. Bit tipsy, just a little bit :aryep

Only, I'm not as good looking as Ben Barnes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://i.giphy.com/media/k3fcouElYENCE/giphy.mp4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/kqlpZNS.mp4


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Because it's time to chill and watch some Friday night football.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you remember it's Saturday & you can have that "go back to sleep" moment


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Even though my local team aren't playing today, it's Saturday which means it's a day to chill out and watch some football so I won't be leaving the house the rest of the day - Soccer Saturday will be followed by Cardiff Met vs. TNS in the Welsh League Cup final and then English Premier League highlights.

I'm not sad, honestly!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mainly because it's pissing down outside currently.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

After watching a spineless Ulster team get eliminated from the Champions Cup earlier.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When it's Monday tomorrow but then you realize RAW 25 is on at Night


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I woke up with a headache


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I just checked the forecast for the next week or so, and we're not dropping below 27C as our high on any day. And right now it's 11pm and it's 22C with 90% humidity. KILL ME.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

After RAW 25


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my printer was being annoying and not printing properly.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

I tweaked my back at work... so since I've always been one for hyperbole...


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Walking home on a Friday like


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Weekend bitches :sk


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Out of classes on Friday and just want to


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I’m at an Indy wrestling show and there’s no air conditioning. I’m dying right now.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Takeaway's here


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Feel like shit :mj2


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Lovely and relaxed while watch NXT Takeover: Philadelphia.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm going to post the same picture as I yesterday . . . 










Chillin' watching the 2018 Royal Rumble.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Got caught in the rain on the way home.


----------



## TheConnor (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

As I'm listening to It's Not Unsual by Tom Jones right now.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cold shivers, headache, sore throat. Early signs of Cold coming on. Fuck my life :mj2

Course it'd be on Friday.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Mainly because my local fitba team is playing for the first time since the middle of January.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Me_IRL


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good job it's Saturday.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

When you know you're having Pizza tonight.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://i.giphy.com/media/atwk553g075ss/giphy.mp4


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Me right now









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> When you know you're having Pizza tonight.


Everyday for me then :bryanlol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

To the greatness of this thread.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Nightrow said:


>


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Narcisse said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

When you immediately regret a decision


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

THE UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING THE SHIV said:


>


I got your back SHIV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

After some complete cuntbag near hit me with his car. Blind fucker.


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

My mood









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Another Saturday ruined by awful weather.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Bobthejobber (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Man United are fucking shit


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

(Not WWE. Fuck that shit company. I just missed you guys.)


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Feel like some hide and seek:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I saw one of my old school buddies again.

Nearly teared up not going to lie. It's been over a year. I only really get to speak to him on Facebook these days.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Just had a nightmare!!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

20LigerZero17 said:


>


:lol

In my defense, however, I've felt the need to cut loose for a bit, seeing as how yesterday consisted of some pencil necked ****** deciding to gun down innocent kids and teachers in my homestate not too soon after I realized that me and my GF are essentially done. :armfold


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos that pain in the ass guy I know is annoying me again :lol Raw & SD are gonna be airing on free TV here soon, but in Maori (a language I don't speak or understand) and 6 days after it airs live. When I told him I didn't want to watch in a language I don't know and almost a week late, he went off at me and told me to watch it on mute :lmao Why the hell would I want to watch a show that airs live and is easy to get spoiled on a week late in a language I don't speak? He just makes me roll my eyes lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I literally didn't sleep at all last night so I'm exhausted  It's not good cos I'm going to a concert tonight!!

I couldn't sleep cos of the heat, it was 22C and over 90% humidity the entire night. I just put the fan on and it's so lovely, I'm feeling a bit happier now :lol


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Celebrating after closing on our house today and getting the deed :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

By the by, wonderful spelling. :heston


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I just got home from seeing Queen & Adam Lambert live and it was fucking amazing. I was screaming like a fangirl over Adam, he's my favourite male solo artist, I ADORE him. He also acknowledged me cos I was close to the front :mark:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Cos I just got home from seeing Queen & Adam Lambert live and it was fucking amazing. I was screaming like a fangirl over Adam, he's my favourite male solo artist, I ADORE him. He also acknowledged me cos I was close to the front :mark:


Bitchin'! How was Bryan? 

Oh, and my mood?

_When you're up all night at 5 AM trying to compose music, staring into the abyss of how empty your life is apart from this hobby and you're afraid no one will enjoy it, but you keep going...
_


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Beatles123 said:


> Bitchin'! How was Bryan?


He was awesome, he can play that guitar like a fucking god, he did this like 10 minute long solo.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> He was awesome, he can play that guitar like a fucking god, he did this like 10 minute long solo.


Probably Brighton Rock as he calls it...

Now if I could only push myself to make my own music :flair


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh unhelpful Sky call centre operative, this one is for you...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Me every Saturday night:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Trying to get through this like:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

When you have a close encounter but you manage to overcome it.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

SWITCHBLADE said:


> When you have a close encounter but you manage to overcome it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I just sorted out my Mum's birthday present. She's super hard to buy for, so when I strike on a great idea I get all excited :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

:tommy~


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you listen to someone ramble on about bullshit


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Gearing up for this new Song Cover like:










(Hint hint~ )


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Me whenever I see a girl that is clearly out of my league:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

After reading some dumbass post from a dumbass on another dumbass wrestling forum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After Peyton's last IG pic


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

After that performance from THE MAN last night


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

After reading some dumbass posts from some dumbasses here on this dumbass wrestling forum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm staying up for SD, so naturally..


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you get woken up by some loud twats on your road


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Feel smooth as a baby's bottom


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Every time I eat Pizza










Definitely not my fault :side:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

THE UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING THE SHIV said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://i.imgur.com/TvENiqm.mp4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Mood :









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Current mood : [emoji16]









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Just ordered a present for my bestie of 20 years. Cannot wait for his reaction.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Elimination Chamber time


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

After tonight's Elimination Chamber ppv...

This is how I'm feeling right now...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you've had enough of their shit


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I need to go shopping.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

waiting for my new phone to come in the mail like..


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I just bought tickets to the WrestleCon Supershow during Mania weekend to add to my long list of WWE events I'll be attending :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's not a gif. So sue me.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

now trying to figure out how my new phone works like....


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

UniversalGleam said:


>





I CAME said:


>





Ambrose Girl said:


> Cos I just bought tickets to the WrestleCon Supershow during Mania weekend to add to my long list of WWE events I'll be attending :mark:





I CAME said:


> It's not a gif. So sue me.





The Fourth Wall said:


>





Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> now trying to figure out how my new phone works like....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When I first realized that you could use copy/paste instead of trying to copy things by hand:

https://i.imgur.com/PFUM7Kh.mp4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate snow


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Snow lover over here:










:lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

JBL_Wrecked_Jobber just quoted me in the Classic Wrestling section!!

What should I do??!!??:triggered

I think I got the answer.:hmmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I felt like saying this as I inadvertently took a telemarketer's call today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing to see on tv, nothing to play on my computer


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn you Leap Year!








Just celebrated my birthday and now I'm eating my chocolate cake.:yes:homer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Always can rely on a good Cup of Tea and biscuits to brighten up the day.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just found out my stepbrother's wife is having another baby and my other stepbrother is getting married :woo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That feeling when you wanna keep your fingers in the good place but you gotta tell someone just how much you love them.









*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We've lost our home game (on an all-weather pitch) because of this shit weather. It's March for fuck sake, it's not supposed to snow. :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Explicitx just made another garbage ass thread. 

This is my reaction to that thread..........









































:sodone


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I caught a cold somewhere so I'm sneezing constantly. Sinus headache here I come.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punkamaniac said:


> We've lost our home game (on an all-weather pitch) because of this shit weather. It's March for fuck sake, it's not supposed to snow. :sadbecky


I take it you live in warmer part of the country?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How I feel about Rants:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My cold has progressed to the achy sore body stage. I HATE it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I tried to eat my food, but this shit happened.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I CAME said:


>


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

When I read earlier that most Ulster Rugby matches will now be shown on Premier Sports from next season instead of the BBC.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Chillaxing out









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my travel package has arrived safely, and cos I'm going to see Mrs Brown's Boys live tonight!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Explicitx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The typical reaction when anyone sees EL Hijo del Night Stalker.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

I CAME said:


> The typical reaction when anyone sees EL Hijo del Night Stalker.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you think you lost your wallet, but you finally find it


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

XD









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse ; @ El Hijo del Dumbass


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate humans, they are annoying










Love you guys though :side:


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

I CAME said:


> @Narcisse ; @ El Hijo del Dumbass


It reminded me of this...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972339419427557376


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://img.ifcdn.com/images/cb3960419b07bc99965a35e461a0a34bb6bf6e6418abf331a89204e2493d46ec_1.webm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

After watching the Crusaders play like a bunch of losers for 80 minutes.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How I feel after a hard night of burybg a troll:










Yes it's not a gif, but hopefully @Narcisse ; shall grant me this indulgence.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

I CAME said:


> How I feel after a hard night of burybg a troll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Fuck you GettyImages for making Google take off the "View Image" button and making it harder on people to get images.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm Omega and Cody is life. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972321765291646976


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

How "that" thread is still going is beyond me. Like really? 80+ pages?:lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have hiccups.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I want some Crusha


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Explicitx (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What getting to work feels like


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Being rejected for a job I was quietly confident I could've got. On the dole I stay. :sadbecky


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

My reaction to SHIV's epic burial of you-know-who. Four days later, this is still my reaction.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Only because I needed to get stuff and it was chucking it doon. I'm still a tad soaked.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Narcisse ;

When you see El Hijo del Nightstalker trying to hijack yet another thread in Rants:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I CAME said:


> @Narcisse ;
> 
> When you see El Hijo del Nightstalker trying to hijack yet another thread in Rants:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

20LigerZero17 said:


>


How everyone feels when a certain poster injects himself into Rants:

https://i.imgur.com/N5yhqEt.mp4


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I CAME said:


> How everyone feels when a certain poster injects himself into Rants:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/N5yhqEt.mp4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Life sucks and then you die!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

I CAME said:


> @Narcisse ;
> 
> When you see El Hijo del Nightstalker trying to hijack yet another thread in Rants:


Oh I found some things VERY interesting....










...Nothing that the El Hijo del Nightstalker posted however.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nightrow said:


>


FTFY, fam. :sk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:sadbecky


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> FTFY, fam. :sk


Thanks.

I intended to post that gif but Google removing the "View Images" button made it hard for me to get.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Friday night feeling


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm so bored I'm lying here on WF while partially watching Monaco vs. Lille.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I realised it's only 18 days till I fly out to NOLA for Mania weekend :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Me know I'm gonna leaving for California in a few hours for next Saturday's NJPW show in Long Beach


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

SWITCHBLADE said:


> Me know I'm gonna leaving for California in a few hours for next Saturday's NJPW show in Long Beach


Hey you're not the only one going!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When Wrestling Forum is down


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

You don't realise how much you rely on the Internet (even for mundane tasks) when you don't have it for a few days, but I'm back now!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you find out Bryan has been cleared


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The "Vermin" of this forum is still posting in Cat's thread. I can't --:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We had some mild weather for the last few weeks but in the last few days the heat is back, and I am now dying again :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes :hohoho


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I CAME said:


> :yes :hohoho


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@THANOS ;


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

Writing thesis...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Should I go to work in a couple of hours knowing that students don't give a shit and I'll be speaking alone for an hour ?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Well at first I was like this...










Then Wrestling Forum went down for me while I was trying to post and then I was like this...




























But now that Wrestling Forum is back up and I'm able to post again, I'm like this...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

My reaction to a confusing rep/comment that I just recently got. (the rep is green, but the comment is somewhat negative?)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

20LigerZero17 said:


> My reaction to a confusing rep/comment that I just recently got. (the rep is green, but the comment is somewhat negative?)


What did it say? PM me if you are uncomfortable going public with it.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I CAME said:


> What did it say? PM me if you are uncomfortable going public with it.


It didn't say anything awful, but the comment was a little negative despite the fact that it was a green rep. Was just confused by the whole thing, that's all.

Usually, green rep is a positive rep and red rep is a negative rep, so what I got was like a mix of both. That was the reason for my reaction.

Ain't nothing to worry about.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Walking to work feeling like


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you've finished doing the dishes, and you find a motherfucking glass in the room


----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Mood :









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

When you find out you could be getting 3 points from a recent league fixture (which we lost) because an opposition player bragging on social media about scoring, despite actually being suspended.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I'm watching all this stuff on YouTube about people that get taken in by relationship scams and send money to Africa to people they've never met. It just boggles my mind that people can be so stupid.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Literally me when I want to go the gym before work but have avoided it for 3 days straight now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

... okay so that's not _exactly_ how I feel, but it seemed like the appropriate thing to post on a saturday night


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oakesy said:


> Literally me when I want to go the gym before work but have avoided it for 3 days straight now.[/
> 
> 
> That's how I feel @Oakesy, sitting watching formula 1 and pretending to be healthy and I've done a work out by eating a apple, I feel like doing this but I'm at work for 6am


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

THE MAN said:


>


Or like this @Shiv


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Me watching The Golden Lovers vs. The Young Bucks live in person tonight:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why did I stay up for RAW last night


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I should go get some food . . .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## CaixinhaMindset (Apr 15, 2017)

Bored









Sent from my Xperia L1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Finally got my Avatar and Signature done!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When I realise Eurovision isn't far away but THEN I realise that it won't be airing on any NZ channel again this year so I'll have to track it down online


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Narcisse said:


>


I miss Firefly SO much.

:cry


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> I miss Firefly SO much.
> 
> :cry


I miss Captain Tightpants


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

How my neck, my back, and my neck and my back feel right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Narcisse said:


> I miss Captain Tightpants


:HA

or wait...

maybe this gif is more appropriate












One of the great "will they or wont they"s.... except they never had enough time to will they!

:cry


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Need to sell my Premier League Darts tickets for Belfast tomorrow night as I've won VIP tickets instead.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate life, and people, and working, and more people, and life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mood rn :









Sent from my G3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

https://giant.gfycat.com/AltruisticMemorableInvisiblerail.webm


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How I felt listening to people at Work today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's been a rough couple of days.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> It's been a rough couple of days.


I hope you're alright Shivvy Poo. You can always PM if you need to talk, bud.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's Good Friday so everything is shut. I'm sitting at home all bored lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Via Xperia L1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just had my haircut, shave and shower and feeling fly as fuck right now.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LIKE HULK ON A 80s SESSION LOL THEN STONE COLD SHOWS HIM A PROPER SESSION AND THE ROCK SAYS DONT LEAVE ME OUT GUYS PLEASE ! WE ARE THE THREE BIGGEST STARS IN WWE HISTORY AND STONE COLD REPLIES HELL YEAH! ILL DRINK TO THAT! WHAT DO U SAY HOGAN? WELL LET ME TELL U SOMETHING STONE COLD , JUST TAKE THE DRINK AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE CAUSE STONE COLD SAID SO ! THE ROCK IS ABOUT TO TALK , HE TOLD TO BY STONE COLD AND HOGAN " QUIET ROCKY!"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Watching Friday's IMPACT! Chilling on Easter, had a few squares of organic butterscotch chocolate then my mama making me beef stew and dumplings, I'm feeling ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Going swimmingly like the hulkster


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Having a drink like these three legit legends off sports entertainment


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm really hoping it drys up soon ffs.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

I finally learned how to break kayfabe!!! It's a glorious day!!!


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Yankees just lost to the Orioles and to delay in 14 freaking innings.:dead2


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@Flair Flop have a good day at work, love....


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

@Flair Flop


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Not yet Mr Sinatra....


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

A bit like the coolest cats in the game dre and snoop....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Nightrow look at this one it's a follow up of yours dude


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dre , Eminem and fiddy cent


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dr Dre And Snoop Dogg on the set of "STILL" OG tune.....


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

One last J before bed, night dudes
Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm off to the gym With my mam!! Last year I'd be stuffing a McDonald's breakfast in right about now, I'm off work today , YES!!
Peace y'all


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok Vin I'll go with that And Yes Bradley Your Right , Sunday's mania party drinks , forgot to put it up, I'm off today, going out tonight, I'm feeling like a J, CIROC and Pineapple With Shot of Jagermeister , oh yesss @Nightrow @themanthemyththeshiv [MENTION=203785]CJ @ [MENTION=207746]zrc @The Fourth Wall @MrFlash 

Peace dudes✌


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bloody pissed off that it's raining and I'm gonna get soaked in my going out clothes!! FFS .


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

As cool as dre and ready to party like pauly d and vinnie 

Peace dudes


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm nice and happy, got some and shit my grans just caught me!!! @nightrow


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stoned as a motherfucker and I feel fantastic, compared to a weed high, if y' all all see me we fly, like Wendy Williams staring at a beehive.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stoned , they say I'm foolish cause I do what I do , but that's his ghetto point of view


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

My unofficial sister is getting married tomorrow so I had to cleaned myself up :lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

:hbkshrug
Okay I guess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I'm flying home to Auckland and the plane we're on has WiFi, one of the first flights to NZ that has it installed!!! The flight is 12 hours, so you can imagine having internet access is gonna help me pass the time so much more. Fuck YEAH.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I've been off work all weekend for the first time in ages !!! So I've been getting stoned as a Can Be and still functioning and doing exercises and lifting weights, whoever says peeps can't function whilst stoned can kiss my a$$!!!
Peace y'all.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Like this cat here he's got this jist 
Peace


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Snoops the coolest cat in the game, except me lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chilled.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm home after a 12 hour flight, so I'm exhausted. But I'm also happy cos I have loads of cool new stuff I bought at Mania!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Last One.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

]


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

About to get high as a mutherfucka, @Leon Knuckles, ur next up......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three weeks later:


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

"Ok Mr President I'll try, please take Theresa May with u down that one way path to disaster!!!"


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

High As Motherfucka.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ready to go


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

One way ticket to mugsville


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stoned and happy @Nightrow , here's a blunt for us, @CJ it would be great to use this when writing permanently 

Peace Y'all.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stoned as mutherfucker , I've got to sleep.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Damn right


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Morning y'all, off work till 12pm yeeeeaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have four doctor appointments in seven days. I'm feeling a bit like a human pincushion.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

When you're trying to write a first draft of your story.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

About to get high, so it makes making feel great as I no what's on the horizon.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just feel like I'm morphing into Snoop in reverse


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4 weeks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

About time Uncle Tony , So I'm getting made underboss to??


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

THE MAN said:


> 4 weeks


@THEMAN, THE MYTH, THE SHIV u off anywhere nice bruh?? I'm going away with my mam in July for a weekend and theatre show in London, going to see Harry Potter And The Cursed Child, can't wait!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@ All the cats on here who like some good good here's the next best thing gif wise


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok Mr Sinatra , I'm getting there.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

yup that's right darth, that's so true.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

There's plenty of them about Jenni


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I no where I'm gonna be on vacation.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

@The Fourth Wall










:crying:


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That's right Master Yoda, I ain't got it either.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Astounded


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Most Days.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ok Master Yoda, have u got any toilet roll???


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just like my home girl rey, ready for battle


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy as I'm in stitches watching sil do his Michael corleone impression in the sopranos.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Humorous mood, Uncle June Telling it how it is @Jersey @Nightrow @emerald-fire @Reap, any of you guys like the Sopranos?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy, Vincent Curatola Who Played Johnny Sack In The Sopranos , Has such an on screen presence really menacing look, jeez I wouldn't wanna get on the wrong side of his character lol.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Got My Swag on just like The Cool Cat Samoa Joe.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I've wanted to watch it but I couldn't get into it much.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Reap said:


> I've wanted to watch it but I couldn't get into it much.


@Reap I was the same dude, i didn't watch it till 10yrs after it first aired , it was the catalyst for all the other great dramas that followed on HBO, there's some superb acting on it , give it a try , it takes more than a couple of episodes to understand the plot, I'm going through my collection again after watching peaky blinders.

Have a sweet day @Reap


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Like Eminem, cool as can be.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Theuk said:


> @Reap I was the same dude, i didn't watch it till 10yrs after it first aired , it was the catalyst for all the other great dramas that followed on HBO, there's some superb acting on it , give it a try , it takes more than a couple of episodes to understand the plot, I'm going through my collection again after watching peaky blinders.
> 
> Have a sweet day @Reap


I greatly recommend Oz for you if you've never seen it. Along with The Sopranos, it is one of the greatest shows ever made and a catalyst in making HBO the force it is. It's edgy, brutal, gritty, violent, shocking, raw, we'll never see TV like it ever again. It's got a great cast of characters and Simon Adebisi is just one of the greatest characters ever, lol.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Nightrow said:


> I greatly recommend Oz for you if you've never seen it. Along with The Sopranos, it is one of the greatest shows ever made and a catalyst in making HBO the force it is. It's edgy, brutal, gritty, violent, shocking, raw, we'll never see TV like it ever again. It's got a great cast of characters and Simon Adebisi is just one of the greatest characters ever, lol.


Evening @Nightrow , you said it dude, forgot about that show , your spot on with what you said , oz was filmed before Sopranos was it?? In the U.K. It had a rubbish spot it was on late on channel 4, was the catalyst along with my fav show then hbo went huge in terms of production, programming etc,
Have a sweet day.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Less Stressed , ain't had one blunt or j all week , not even a bong, a new record for me roll on tomorrow, @zrc @Reap @Nightrow . Cool gif ain't it ??

Peace y'all.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All day I have been on a bad mood, I tried playing a game to relax and lose 3 times in a row because my opponent got more turns than me because of rng


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Unleashed, as ain't had a smoke all week, oh am I going to make up for it!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

On A On Way To Mission To Highsville, next stop making a blunt and getting fcked up!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

High As A Mutherfucker , Session Well Underway.... day 2...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sup, wreckedsville.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Where's @The Fourth Wall? He hasn't been on-line for at least over a month.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

And another one down another one smoked its dust @ Nightrow


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I just found out my favourite band ever is touring Australia next year, but of course NZ gets missed out again :crylol Why do I live in a country that people always pass over 

I could always fly over there for it but I'm saving my money to go to Melbourne later this year for that big Australian show WWE announced (if it actually happens lol, they've said nothing else about it...)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Great, bout to get high as a mofo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos it literally took me over an hour to get home from a place two suburbs over from me fpalm They had a train derailment (no injuries) near the main hub where all the trains go in and out so of course they suspended them all. That meant I had to get the bus instead, and for some stupid reason there are no buses that go directly to where I live from there, despite us being not that far apart. So I had to get on this other bus that went around this long ass route to a stop where I could get my regular bus. THEN at that stop, there was like 70 or 80 people waiting that couldn't get the train. AHHHHHHHH lol :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Glad I've just finished work, bout to blaze one , bong one, oh yes it's back to highsville.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chilled just like Snoop Dogg


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my Mum's Mother's Day present is sorted now, yay.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cause It's Friday, I'm Gonna Get You High Today, As I'm off Work And I ain't got shit to do!!!! Blaze'n , Laz'n, Fck'd up'n and whole lot off it too!!!!!!! Peace out.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stoned as one can get, wreckedsville in this house!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm waiting impatiently for the Eurovision YT channel to upload the stream of the final so I can watch it.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm waiting impatiently for the Eurovision YT channel to upload the stream of the final so I can watch it.




@Ambrose Girl, there's some real funny idiot songs and some good ones Israel was good to, I'll not be a spoiler as I hate it when that happens.

Peace.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Theuk said:


> @Ambrose Girl, there's some real funny idiot songs and some good ones Israel was good to, I'll not be a spoiler as I hate it when that happens.
> 
> Peace.


I already know the songs, I watched both semi finals :lol I just couldn't watch it live cos it was on at 7am here.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I already know the songs, I watched both semi finals :lol I just couldn't watch it live cos it was on at 7am here.



Yeah the time difference is 24 hours ain't it when ur getting up the whole of Thebes U.K. Is going to bed etc lol, hope unenjoy it, I stayed in my fiancée friend was having a drinks party to watch it, fck I'd rather sit and watch a decent film and chill with a nice blunt or Joint , relax and recoup on to The next day .


Have a nice day @Ambrose Girl.✌


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Music on through headphones feel sweet . Detroit V Everbody what a beat.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good as the weathers nice and I'm home alone till Tuesday !!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Everything is better with a bag of weed!! Great ep.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

My longtime crush broke out with his boyfriend after 10 years....


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Green stars are falling.....into the red sea......


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy listening to Eminem , Royce DA 5:9, Big Sean Etc D V E


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Earthquake at 6 in the morning here, I fucking hate earthquakes, this is me rn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos one of my friends just told me he separated from his wife, THEN he went onto apologise to me for some reason. He thinks cos we haven't spoken in awhile (cos I've been busy and all over the show) that I'm upset with him. I told him that wasn't it but he insisted on apologising even though he doesn't need to. No idea why he's acting like this suddenly, and now talking to him feels a little awkward even though we've been friends for like 13 years.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

BELIVE THAT LYRICAL GENIUS THERE !


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Isn't this working? @Leon Knuckles


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my laptop has been annoying me today, freezing all the time.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

All I can say is wow we.:surprise::smile2::x:x:x:x


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my Dad is driving me to pick up my fixed laptop tomorrow so I don't have to take the bus and train. Plus my laptop got fixed super fast and for free cos my stepsister is a manager at the place I took it to  The perks of having a relative in charge 

But THEN I realise my laptop was wiped and I've lost all my music and documents cos I'm stupid and haven't backed up recently


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Always keep your back up updated. I have two of them, so if one of them stops working for some reason, I'm still covered.










This fucking sore throat is killing me.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Always keep your back up updated. I have two of them, so if one of them stops working for some reason, I'm still covered.


Thankfully the tech guy managed to save my files, I literally just copied them all to my external hard drive, so I'm safe now :lol










I'm so relieved about that fact, also that I'm gonna get my laptop completely wiped and Windows reinstalled so it's clean new. Thank god.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Where's @The Fourth Wall? He hasn't been on-line for at least over a month.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Hello to you too and welcome back!!! :grin2:

And for old times sake...


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Hey, you are back, hopefully. You haven't missed anything tbh, WWE has been the worst it has ever been last couple of months.

Anyways, how I am feeling now? After the booking of Peyton on the main roster and on NXT?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Hey, you are back, hopefully. You haven't missed anything tbh, WWE has been the worst it has ever been last couple of months.
> 
> Anyways, how I am feeling now? After the booking of Peyton on the main roster and on NXT?












And yes, I'm back. :yay


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly the best I've felt in months.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I have family members over that I have nothing in common with, and we have small talk


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

On receiving yet ANOTHER job rejection. unk3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> On receiving yet ANOTHER job rejection. unk3


I know that feel, bro. Job hunting fucking sucks balls. I really don't like my current job, but I'm thankful I don't have to deal with the bullshit of trying to find one. Good luck to you, dude. There's so many times I wanted to give up, but you just have to keep cracking at it. Interviews are literally the worst part for me, can't stand them.

I'll give you a virtual bro hug


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I know that feel, bro. Job hunting fucking sucks balls. I really don't like my current job, but I'm thankful I don't have to deal with the bullshit of trying to find one. Good luck to you, dude. There's so many times I wanted to give up, but you just have to keep cracking at it. Interviews are literally the worst part for me, can't stand them.
> 
> I'll give you a virtual bro hug


Same here. Good thing the job market over here is booming so I found my new job within a month's time, so wasn't as bad as it could have been. Anyway:










So excited for tonight


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

first full day off work in a long time 

the only thing that sucks its that its raining :fuck


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:liquor

IT'S COMING HOME

:dead3


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I know that feel, bro. Job hunting fucking sucks balls. I really don't like my current job, but I'm thankful I don't have to deal with the bullshit of trying to find one. Good luck to you, dude. There's so many times I wanted to give up, but you just have to keep cracking at it. Interviews are literally the worst part for me, can't stand them.
> 
> I'll give you a virtual bro hug


Cheers dude. It literally sucks and there's nothing I can do but accept it and move on. :sadbecky It doesn't help though that because it's the middle of summer, the jobs are going to be scarce.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> Cheers dude. It literally sucks and there's nothing I can do but accept it and move on. :sadbecky It doesn't help though that because it's the middle of summer, the jobs are going to be scarce.


I know it's not ideal, but have you tried looking for any Summer jobs? Temporary, but they're usually looking for anyone, even those with not a lot of experience. I started off doing things like that at first, helped to at least get out there a bit, even if it was temporary.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I know it's not ideal, but have you tried looking for any Summer jobs? Temporary, but they're usually looking for anyone, even those with not a lot of experience. I started off doing things like that at first, helped to at least get out there a bit, even if it was temporary.


I've got plenty of experience mate, just not recent. I can't ideally look for temporary work because I'm heading to a wrestling event in three weeks so I might resume my search whenever I return. It's not ideal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thursday morning mood


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

We've our first preseason game tonight and it's against our rivals.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Punkamaniac said:


> We've our first preseason game tonight and it's against our rivals.




That gif cracks me up when I see it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm usually in a positive mood all the time [emoji23][emoji869]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When it's Thursday, and then you realize it's Friday tomorrow


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's so cold today


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> It's so cold today


Come to the UK, we are sweating our balls off over here. 

Oh, and:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Work until Monday. I'm so happy I could kiss you, in fact:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Starting to feel tired but want to stay up and watch the rest of the Darts ffs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hate winter -_-


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hate winter -_-


It's summer -_-


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Phil Brooks - Mixed Martial Artist said:


> It's summer -_-


The Southern Hemisphere exists and it's winter here -_-


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Current mood :


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

R.I.P. Steve Ditko.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

England Match is today.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Done with people today


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

[emoji16][emoji123]


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This second half will be the death of me. I just want it to finish.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

" I will if u don't hit me"


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

" get him told Master Yoda "


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>



@The Fourth Wall , nice to see u back on here , missed the Sunday dinner club banter, 

I felt like that last night after the England match.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm as groovy as ever [emoji12]?.♀[emoji13][emoji23][emoji28]


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It's soon to be Stevie G's first competitive game in charge of Rangers, hope it's a comfortable night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Punkamaniac said:


> It's soon to be Stevie G's first competitive game in charge of Rangers, hope it's a comfortable night.




Hope it's not like last time in the away leg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leaving work on a Friday like


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


>


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


>











Happy birthday to you


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

After watching Extreme Rules:


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> After watching Extreme Rules:


Can you tell me how to make GIF image as signature,I already try it and never success


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Not the least bit fussed about anything tbh


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ucok said:


> Can you tell me how to make GIF image as signature,I already try it and never success


You need to join the Premium life.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you go to Wrestling Forum and see Server Error:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SERVER ERROR?!?!?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

:yum:


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

GLAD TO BE ALIVE AFTER MY LATEST SEIZURE!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh I'm gonna Mr Sinatra , just in the sense she off being happy.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pretty much my mindset all the time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I am super happy, cos I just organised to meet up with my BFF again next week!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

And there I go falling head over heels after years of independence and immunity. :deanfpalm Why and how did _this_ happen to *me* of all people?

Cannot stop thinking about her when I'm with my friends.

Cannot stop thinking about her when I'm at work.

And I definitely cannot stop thinking about her at night. 

aiopsjfioasiosajqwjioioqjwdjioqiojsdiojasfoiajsfoijwioqjfoiwjf *F.M.L!*

Oh screw it, imma ask her out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> And there I go falling head over heels after years of independence and immunity. :deanfpalm Why and how did _this_ happen to *me* of all people?
> 
> Cannot stop thinking about her when I'm with my friends.
> 
> ...


Do it!

Don't let her be the one that got away. I've made that mistake many times, and regret it. :mj2 

Oh, and I'm feeling:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Do it!
> 
> Don't let her be the one that got away. I've made that mistake many times, and regret it. :mj2
> 
> Oh, and I'm feeling:


Same here, have made the same mistake in the past too many times as well. 

But not today!:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>



What a woman but check this out Gabi Castrovinci ffs she has some a$$.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@The Fourth Wall this for u dude:wink2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just 4 days until night 1 of ICW's Shugs Hoose Party!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When it's Brock vs. Reigns AGAIN at SummerSlam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you're in the shop, and a group of teenagers with tracksuits walk in










Summer holidays, alright. :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

ready to go off to work until you realize you have a flat tire :fuck


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Carteruk said:


> What a woman but check this out Gabi Castrovinci ffs she has some a$$.


Gabi is a babe, but I'll stick with Rih.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The WWE Sections


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Rihanna is stunning I'm an ass man too and gabis is a tad better ass wise but Rihannas more beautiful, by far she my top 3 beautiful woman in the world. My Fiancé , Liv Morgan , Riri.

Here's another pic check this a$$

@Eva MaRIHyse :wink2: @The Fourth Wall :wink2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Officially out of the cycle. Man it feels good.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ronda " Sexy " Rousey doing things in her match that no one imagined :x


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

After watching that Black/Ciampa match on NXT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, voting is mandatory in my country and it just so happens I was chosen as a "collaborator" for the next election in my country, which means I will have to help people to vote, counts votes and stuff like that for like 8-12 hours, without getting paid, on a sunday. If I don't do it, I get a fine and my ID is suspended until I pay it


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> So, voting is mandatory in my country and it just so happens I was chosen as a "collaborator" for the next election in my country, which means I will have to help people to vote, counts votes and stuff like that for like 8-12 hours, without getting paid, on a sunday. If I don't do it, I get a fine and my ID is suspended until I pay it


That sounds fucking dreadful. I'm so sorry. I couldn't think of a worse way to spend a Sunday. :lol

I need my bed.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

When you go and buy Ultimate WIFI but the guy on the desk gives you it for free because he's a fellow Rangers fan.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Life's too short too worry about how others feel about you


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I had a large coffee while I was out and coffee always gives me a stomachache. But yet I continue to drink it for some reason lol :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just got my haircut and shaved my beard. Feeling fly as fuck right now, until tomorrow.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Looking at the asshole my ex is with now. Such a smarmy bastard.

Then looking at the last girl I attempted to date whom shut me down and said she wasn't ready but now 5 months later has a guy and completely forgot about me. Thanks.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Just like Jack says


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trying to have a lie-in on my day off, and some twat is outside lawn mowing. 










What is wrong with these people?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Punkamaniac said:


> When you go and buy Ultimate WIFI but the guy on the desk gives you it for free because he's a fellow Rangers fan.


I support rangers and man Utd so where this at ? I'd like to go in with me rangers top on and ask him lol but how much is the most wifi u can buy as I'm getting a new flat soon in November just I'll be happy with the built in free view and my iPad as I'm shopping around in the U.K. For the best deals possible and most wifi I can get 

Let me no dude 

Have a sweet day:wink2Punkamaniac


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@The Fourth Wall , I can see why u like her now haha , this ones for you :wink2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Every time I rewatch those gifs from Peyton's workout video










Here there are a couple of them

https://giant.gfycat.com/PaltryAgitatedCuttlefish.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/GloriousWideeyedBaleenwhale.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/HalfRequiredCottonmouth.webm
https://giant.gfycat.com/PhysicalJealousDogfish.webm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Mordecay ; dat ass. :kobe4

Well, I'm hungry for some food, but I may have found something else to eat.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Carteruk said:


> I support rangers and man Utd so where this at ? I'd like to go in with me rangers top on and ask him lol but how much is the most wifi u can buy as I'm getting a new flat soon in November just I'll be happy with the built in free view and my iPad as I'm shopping around in the U.K. For the best deals possible and most wifi I can get
> 
> Let me no dude
> 
> Have a sweet day:wink2Punkamaniac


It was at a hotel in Glasgow and that's all I'm going to say for "legal" reasons. :lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Punkamaniac said:


> It was at a hotel in Glasgow and that's all I'm going to say for "legal" reasons. :lol



No problems dude , so do u no where I can get wifi cheap in the U.K. As I'm moving into my new bought flat nov, I've been shopping round, but it's very hard choosing dude.


Take care my fellow gers fan


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*sighs*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum is playing music really loud downstairs, so loudly, I can barely hear my own music :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Night wan of Shugs Hoose Party 5 was completed last night, thought I was going to do deaf and I do it all again tonight - after Rangers' preseason game against Wigan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Even though I'm a good lad now this is for all the smokers who think snoop Dogg is cool.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That Sunday Dinner filled me up nicely. Problem is, I don't think I'm moving now for the rest of the day.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Home sweet home after a few days away for the rasslin' while I've also been offered a new job and start on Wednesday.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I just organised to meet up with my BFF again on Friday so we can go Pokemon Go hunting. Yay :mark:

But then...










I realise that to get to Friday, I have to get through Thursday which includes a dentist appointment  I don't want to go but I have to.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I have to go out soon


----------



## djskylerhall (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I just finished up at the dentist and my mouth is numb :lol I can’t feel my bottom lip at all, it’s so weird haha.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Cos I just finished up at the dentist and my mouth is numb :lol I can’t feel my bottom lip at all, it’s so weird haha.


Have you seen that episode? Would highly recommend it. Mr. Bean is awesome. :lol 

I hate the Dentist so much. Best part about it was getting the sweet as a kid. :mj2

I'm half-asleep right now, bed time soon. To continue the Bean trend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Have you seen that episode? Would highly recommend it. Mr. Bean is awesome. :lol
> 
> I hate the Dentist so much. Best part about it was getting the sweet as a kid. :mj2


Yeah Mr Bean is hilarious, I bought my Mum the box set of all the episodes years ago!

I needed my teeth cleaned so badly but halfway through I was just thinking “why the fuck did I do this?” :lmao Then the cost almost killed me lol.

It’s annoying cos I’m super hungry right now but I can’t feel my mouth so eating would be weird lol.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

No work tomorrow!


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Do posts in here not count towards your... post... count? I've made 4 (not including this one) but my mini-profile only says 3.





The Fourth Wall said:


> Have you seen that episode? Would highly recommend it. Mr. Bean is awesome. :lol


I love Richard Wilson as the dentist in that episode. You should check out the sitcom he's most famous for, _One Foot in the Grave_.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

James T. Kirk said:


> Do posts in here not count towards your... post... count? I've made 4 (not including this one) but my mini-profile only says 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Richard Wilson as the dentist in that episode. You should check out the sitcom he's most famous for, _One Foot in the Grave_.


Yeah posting isn’t turned on in here. So many of us would have so many more posts if they were :lol


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah *posting isn’t turned on in here.* So many of us would have so many more posts if they were :lol


Aww, that sucks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just fucking dropped my iPhone and the screen shattered  Gahhhhhhhhhh I'm so fucking angry with myself!!!!

I'm heading down to the mall now to see my options, to see whether it's worth it to get the screen repaired, or to just buy an entirely new phone lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

^ Sorry to hear that AG. I've dropped my Phone so many times, luckily it's not as breakable as iPhones seem to be.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think I need a new pillow, my neck have been bothering me last couple of days


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> ^ Sorry to hear that AG. I've dropped my Phone so many times, luckily it's not as breakable as iPhones seem to be.


Luckily for me, my phone is over 2 years old and the battery was starting to die slowly lol. So this will probably push me into getting a new one cos I've been meaning to :lol

So irritating though, I just bought a new Shield related phone case for it last week too  I'll need to get another for my new phone lol.

Plus, if my phone had landed face up when it dropped, it would have been fine. But nope of course it fell face down


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos this has turned into a really expensive week for me. First the dentist which cost $250, now buying a new iPhone, which I just dropped $1200 on. And before any of that, I spent over 100 bucks on buying shit from Amazon :lol I need to curb my spending for the next few weeks now LOL.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have been in such a weird mood these last couple of weeks, not really enjoying anything these days


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I have been in such a weird mood these last couple of weeks, not really enjoying anything these days


Hope you're okay. My PM is open if you ever want to talk. I can relate, and have also been feeling very down and out of it most of this year. I'm trying my best to make myself feel good, but it's tough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Hope you're okay. My PM is open if you ever want to talk. I can relate, and have also been feeling very down and out of it most of this year. I'm trying my best to make myself feel good, but it's tough.


It's annoying and frustrating, I can even say that the last couple of weeks actually have been really good here: A bit more income in my house, so I bought myself a pair of shoes, had a couple of great meals, increased my internet speed, G1 has been really good (especially block B), but I don't know why, nothing fullfills me, I just haven't been able to enjoy any of that. I read this tweet a couple of weeks ago and it's creepy how accurate this is, this exactly describes how I feel lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007089585355198465
Anyways, back to topic, hopefully this can be me soon


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Reading all this negative OSU/Urban Meyer news, Ohio State Football was supposed to be my therapy after we lost LeBron dammit!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos things are finally looking up for me. I got a new phone, I organised to meet up with my best friend after she had to cancel yesterday and I caught a legendary Pokemon in Pokemon Go :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Literally me this morning. :lol For some reason I thought I had work.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had a few beers last night, and of course my lightweight self didn't take it nicely. 










This is why I don't drink. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After watching the IIconics main roster run, I had to post this one again


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> It's annoying and frustrating, I can even say that the last couple of weeks actually have been really good here: A bit more income in my house, so I bought myself a pair of shoes, had a couple of great meals, increased my internet speed, G1 has been really good (especially block B), but I don't know why, nothing fullfills me, I just haven't been able to enjoy any of that. I read this tweet a couple of weeks ago and it's creepy how accurate this is, this exactly describes how I feel lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1007089585355198465
> Anyways, back to topic, hopefully this can be me soon



I'm on setrline for my depression as well as leveciteream for seizures , you will get better dude, I thought the same , but ask your doctor bout them they work takes a few weeks but it's helped me endless, hope u get better soon, sincere regards 

Carter:wink2:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just had to remind myself that I'm doing three consecutive 3-11 shifts including Friday *and* Saturday night. 

:sadbecky


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

My Favorite TV Show The Sopranos, This Episode is called PINE BARRENS its funny as can be , great acting by Michael Imperoli and Tony Sirico who play Chrissy and Paulie, it's so funny , if u haven't seen the Sopranos, your missing out , it made HBO huge and got other great shows after it.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wish I could MR SINATRA... But I'm loving the song .


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Me fending off haters and negative thoughts throughout the day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Having a headache the last couple of hours. 










The sad and frustrating part is that whenever I took an aspirine to help me with it the pain doesn't go away, just moves to another part of my head


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

It's day 2 of 8 consecutive days in work. Send help please!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punkamaniac said:


> It's day 2 of 8 consecutive days in work. Send help please!


Let's hope Bex wins the Title to cheer you up.










When you realize Takeover is tonight!


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I really can't find a gif for "absolute shittiest feeling imaginable"

Edit: this is pretty close


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos of how much I ate for dinner. I am actually sitting here with my jeans undone cos my stomach is so full LOL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Braun Strowman -290
Kevin Owens +210

AJ Styles -430
Samoa Joe +290


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

After finishing NXT Takeover


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Braun Strowman -290
> Kevin Owens +210
> 
> AJ Styles -430
> Samoa Joe +290


I'll add to that with a match I know you don't care about, but I do. 

The Miz -140
Daniel Bryan +100


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cause it doesn't have any stakes. Who cares? There's nothing on the line. And I don't care about the people involved, but I'd care about the result if the title were on the line at least, to determine who might take it from them.

Also, you can't blame WWE for that one. That's Daniel Bryans fault. If he had re-signed by now, he'd be winning (Miz is a jobber, so don't think it wouldn't be different.). They're not gonna put someone over who they think might leave in a month.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Nah, I think Miz would be winning anyway, because they somehow have to feud till Wrestlemania :no:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RBrooks said:


> Nah, I think Miz would be winning anyway, because they somehow have to feud till Wrestlemania :no:


This doesn't have a prayer of making it to WrestleMania. WrestleMania is Bryan vs AJ for the title.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Rangers win again, 90 minutes away from Europa League group stages ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy as I'm single for the first time in 11 and half years and can watch what I want when I want ain't that right ...JWOWW, Oh yes the Jersey Shore Crew Are Back on carters tv and he's a cutie pie lol :surprise:


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Just read that Primark in Belfast has caught fire!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## tryptophanjunkie (Apr 23, 2018)

It's raining, and I've got a cup of tea, Tom & Jerry and a duvet.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because I haven't subjected myself to that awful WWE product for 2 weeks, and won't be watching it anymore.

So many better forms of entertainment out there.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Rangers through despite playing the last 20 minutes with 9 men 

???


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Instagram have been acting like shit this past week, it takes forever to load, it's frustrating,. more so when Peyton posts something :grin2:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Looking forward to this particular weekend. :zayn3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Playing Uncharted 3 on Brutal difficulty:










Why do I keep doing this to myself. :lol I did the first two, so I definitely know I can do this on the Hardest difficulty.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Today kicked my ass. So tired.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Auckland's weather is so annoying. Half an hour ago it was sunny and warm. Now it's hailing and raining so hard I can barely hear the music I'm playing and it's dark :lol We get 4 seasons in one day here, cos it literally came out of nowhere lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You now have the song in your head. 

Enjoy your day. :Cocky


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I was just browsing some stuff and came across a photo of myself from 2012. I looked fucking awful in it, overweight and out of shape. Uuuuuugh, bad memories. I'm so much slimmer these days :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Wondering and praying I can get a ticket for Rangers/Villarreal at the end of November.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Uncharted on Brutal difficulty would be fun they said..


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Minus the epic boobage...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Will probably not be able to sleep tonight.... :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After seeing the latest IIconics photoshoot

I mean


















:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3:zayn3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In one of those nostalgic moods. I miss the good times.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I discovered this morning that I can fit back into my super skinny jeans :mark: I gained weight after I broke my shoulder last year and now I've lost enough to fit the jeans again woohoooooo :woo Such a good feeling!

My Dad and stepmum are also heading off a big European trip tonight, I'm super happy for them!  (a part of me wishes it was me, but I'm going to Melbourne a month from today so I'm happy haha)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my Dad and stepmum landed in Dubai (en route to Rome) safely, and they posted a selfie on Facebook. It's so cute seeing parents try to do selfies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Happy birthday to me!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Seeing all the hype and positive reviews for the Spider Man game but I'm just here waiting for the new Tomb Raider next week.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Neck Pain


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh yes gone have I .


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my friend cancelled meeting up with me for the second time in a week. Now I'm wondering whether it's even worth it to organise things with her cos she basically just flakes out on me


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

And the body of an Adonis..... I wish .


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The sudden dissapearance of Peyton on social media has me like










I mean, probably still in Australia, but her not posting stuff in about a week is weird


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Couldn't agree more Master Yoda, I feel the same confusion is something that plaques both our minds


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos some dude just added me on Facebook under the guise of wanting to be my friend cos we're both wrestling fans. But then he messaged me and showed his true intentions, to hit on me :lmao He literally just said to me "some women said I'm good looking, what do you think?" LOL.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy to be chillin out


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I see a Billboard at the Bus stop with Anna on it promoting 'A Simple Favor'












Ambrose Girl said:


> Cos some dude just added me on Facebook under the guise of wanting to be my friend cos we're both wrestling fans. But then he messaged me and showed his true intentions, to hit on me :lmao He literally just said to me "some women said I'm good looking, what do you think?" LOL.


Some people are so desperate. :goaway

Nothing more unattractive than someone like that, honestly.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> He literally just said to me "some women said I'm good looking, what do you think?" LOL.


And I hope your response simply was . . .


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is back and posting stuff


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Punkamaniac said:


> And I hope your response simply was . . .





The Fourth Wall said:


> Some people are so desperate. :goaway
> 
> Nothing more unattractive than someone like that, honestly.


LOL I just told him I don't like being put on the spot like that and he went all quiet on me :lol

And yeah he sounded desperate. One of the first things he said to me was "oh you're so pretty, how old are you?" LOL. It's times like that I'm tempted to use the fact I look young to my advantage.










And I am excited cos I can play Pokemon Go while I'm in the city today, and my friend that cancelled on me earlier this week is free all next week, lol she assured me she had no extra shifts at work :lol


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I'm talking to my Dad for the first time since his holiday started, the timezones haven't really matched up :lol But his holiday is going great, so YAY!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

From getting no sleep last night and having to stay up all today so I don't mess up my sleeping pattern. :side:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Beating those utter cunts Glebe away from home, with 9 men, is sweet and they're being bitter on Twitter calling us "average". :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Aren't we all haha


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes Master Yoda I will .


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a fuckin' wisdom tooth breaking through right now and it hurts so badly!!!!


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Current mood :


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why is there no gif of Clea from Doctor Strange!? This is the closest thing I could find! UGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Miced2 (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HEADACHE.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mood :


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Rangers came back from behind twice to draw 2-2 with Villarreal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


>


And again. My headaches seem to be getting worse and more frequent lately, when I actually had a reprieve from them for a few months


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

C****c get humped by Kilmarnock 2 - 1 

Rangers hump St Johnstone 5 - 1


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum fucked up on daylight saving and put her clock back instead of forward, so it's 1:45pm and she was still in bed :lmao She was so confused when I went in and was like "you getting up anytime soon?" cos she thought it was earlier LOL.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

After watching the All Blacks beat Argentina!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Me watching LiableToPay being owned by everyone in another thread


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I got my hair dyed today, and when I was at the salon, the stylist said to the other stylist "I'm doing purple hair today", and the other stylist replied "yeah, she always get hair dyed purple". I'm known at the salon for being the girl with purple hair


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*My air conditioner broke in the middle of the night. * :frown2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I had an excellent weekend in Melbourne, I saw The Shield, and then after I got home I discovered one of my all time favourite bands is coming to NZ to do a concert next year :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Ahhhhh life is great atm <3


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Rangers humped Hearts 3-1 

Hearts were unbeaten before yesterday

3-0 up after 30 minutes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Cos I just watched a Horror film & now I'm on edge. :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my BFF just told me she wants to go to the same pop concert as me next year woohoo :woo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

When you are listening to your favourite songs..


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Got my VIP ticket to see one of my favourite bands plus a bunch of others :woo What Dean's doing is what I'll be doing at the concert :lol


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm back!!! Pissed off that I've had to rejoin but hopefully it's getting sorted!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I feel like doing this to my ex !


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mood :


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my Dad gave me presents he bought from his trip to Europe, and one of them is a real genuine Italian leather handbag woohoo :woo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Insomnia..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

As cool as Rey!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh I want to Mr Sinatra


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chilled And Got my swag on just like tip.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's been so damn windy these past few days..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


That's me now waiting for my sausage and bacon cooking @The Fourth Wall:smile2:


This ones for you


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

And life goes on haha


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm in one of those moods where all I want to do is eat :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm in one of those moods where all I want to do is eat :lol


So basically everyday for me?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> So basically everyday for me?


Heh 

My mind is just like FOOOOOOOD right now lol. I just timed conveniently having to go downstairs to get some water just as my Mum brought out the biscuit tin cos she was making tea :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We are so close to Halloween...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Happy & positive as always [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Yes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Yes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is the latest Peyton post on IG










So this is how I feel right now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have another step-niece! My stepbrother's wife gave birth to a baby girl this morning woohoo!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've finally found a painkiller that works on my headaches that aren't strong enough for my migraine meds! I've been struggling for YEARS to find something decent but I took a new one this morning (I woke up with a headache) and within half an hour my headache was gone. HALLELUJAH :woo I feel like a new woman all of a sudden :lol


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

High as a mofo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

My very first day of vacation and I'm already missing my job.

*-sighs-*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Suspicious AF atm.

I'm starting to suspect PhantomoftheRing being a legendary actor of the past hiding on WF. Maybe I'm overthinking.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Suspicious AF atm.
> 
> I'm starting to suspect PhantomoftheRing being a legendary actor of the past hiding on WF. Maybe I'm overthinking.












No wonder @PhantomoftheRing ; has been calling me Anna Kendrick in disguise, all this time it has been to deflect the fact he's a legendary actor in hiding. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You will never know.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You will never know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am an emotional wreck right now. I have never cried this much over wrestling in my entire life. Roman's leukemia announcement  Dean turning heel on Seth


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because I'm so out of the loop on WWE, and have heard so much crazy shit. It sounds like Kayfabe News. Crazy.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm about to Mr Sinatra.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


You tell us *right now* OR ELSE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> You tell us *right now* OR ELSE


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


That's it! You are gonna *GET. THESE. HANDS!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> That's it! You are gonna *GET. THESE. HANDS!!!!*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aubrey vs. Braun for WrestleMania. Book it, Vince.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope I'm not getting sick, I have WAY too much to do in the next few days, my schedule is packed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wanna be Barbara Steele when I grow up.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just found out that the Wasp and Deadpool had sex... and it's canon.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Just found out that the Wasp and Deadpool had sex... and it's canon.


Just admit it. You are jealous!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Just admit it. You are jealous!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Mood


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, I did get sick. Typical.

But I'm still doing all the shit I need to do, I'm meeting my BFF today. I didn't want to cancel cos we already rescheduled once before. I'll survive lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yep, I did get sick. Typical.
> 
> But I'm still doing all the shit I need to do, I'm meeting my BFF today. I didn't want to cancel cos we already rescheduled once before. I'll survive lol.


Not been a good week has it AG? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Not been a good week has it AG? :lol


Nope. This week is a sucky week. First my heart gets broken with Roman, then Dean turns heel and punches me in the gut, then I get sick, what's next?

Ah well, at least I had fun with my BFF even if I spent the entire time coughing lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, my week is about to get better!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I lost my voice yesterday cos of being sick, and now almost 24 hours later, I still sound like I've smoked a thousand packets of cigarettes. My voice sounds like Dean Ambrose's :lmao

I already have a low voice for a female, so this is even worse!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy 23rd Birthday @The Fourth Wall , hope u have a great day my friend , you are one of the the nicest guys I've met on here and have a real liking off other members too , 

Carter:smile2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos of heel Dean Ambrose :lol


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

For some reason I decided the best thing to do this afternoon was drink a bottle of Pepsi. The fizziness of it has made my cough worse and now I can't stop!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Get well soon


Ambrose Girl said:


> For some reason I decided the best thing to do this afternoon was drink a bottle of Pepsi. The fizziness of it has made my cough worse and now I can't stop!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is eternally applicable to me. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Back to winning ways


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Being awake on Saturday mornings used to be much easier


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I booked my travel package and I'm going to Wrestlemania 35! I'm gonna see Dean & Seth!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Laughing at the gullible who paid hard cash in the hope of seeing Brock & Becky


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Because I need to head out and the weather doesn't look great. :sadbecky It's dry at the moment but it'll probably piss down in 5 minutes.










But it's under a month until I head back to Glasgow for Fear & Loathing at the beginning of December. :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton's treatment/Booking after SSD, and especially after reading the SD spoilers


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Narcisse said:


>


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Want to send a birthday tweet to Peyton, but every one sounds so cheesy and lame and is stressing me


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Chilled as I'm about out to watch Harry Potter 7 pt 2 I'm about to Mr Sinatra @Leon Knuckles could u make one of these mate??:smile2:

My new girlfriend can she's a best women roller I've met , don't tell her but she's da bomb!!!:x


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Want to send a birthday tweet to Peyton, but every one sounds so cheesy and lame and is stressing me



JUst sound cool and say happy birthday aussies no1 wrestler , keep up your great work and I think ur awesome x

Try that dude:smile2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shit players on my team in CoD. hno

My team:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Continuing with the trend of happy gifs... this is me right now










Just a shitty day all around


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Spoiler: ...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching Prison Break:


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Me waiting one more day (see sig):


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

One more day and I'm finally off. Fuck this long ass work week.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Monday is my Friday this week. Yay.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Monday is my Friday this week. Yay.


:sadbecky


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics photoshoot on the beach


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you're still logged in WF & it's almost 1am.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos the weather is nice and sunny!!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Everyone else be like:


















...and I'm like:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yesterday I was so hyped when I saw Peyton posting that she was having a photoshoot on the beach, expecting bikini pics and that stuff. Apparently this is a preview of what she wore in that shoot :lauren


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Current mood :


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Brick Wall posting gif of an idiot


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Brick Wall posting gif of an idiot


I hear something?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I GOT UPGRADED TO THE EIGHT WALL CUS I'M TWICE AS COOL TONIGHT said:


> I hear something?




Homeless poster boy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Homeless poster boy


That noise again.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I GOT UPGRADED TO THE EIGHT WALL CUS I'M TWICE AS COOL TONIGHT said:


> That noise again.




UFC reject


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:cool2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you're in the final two of a Black Ops 4 Blackout match, and he kills you.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

One week on Saturday and I'll be setting off to ICW's Fear & Loathing event!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lauren:no

When I heard that Peyton wants to get more tattoos, this time more visible. This is what Paige did and kinda ruined her look for me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :lauren:no
> 
> When I heard that Peyton wants to get more tattoos, this time more visible. This is what Paige did and kinda ruined her look for me.


Just hope that they suit her as well as Rih's tatts do.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Just watched Rocky Balboa and lost my shit at the end. Fucking weeping like a manly man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Just hope that they suit her as well as Rih's tatts do.


I hate Rihanna's tattoos as well :mj2.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Just got home after an 11 hour shift :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bought a Nintendo Switch this morning, and the new Pokemon game and I am LOVING it.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm in a good mood today.



Mordecay said:


> I hate Rihanna's tattoos as well :mj2.


I...I feel attacked...








How can that be possible?!?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> How can that be possible?!?!


I just feel like, when someone looks as good as Rihanna, Paige or Peyton adding more stuff to their bodies that they really don't need just make them look worse. This is nothing against tattoos, I am fine with a little tattoo here and there, as long as they are small, like the ones Peyton has, but when you start to add more, and more, and the tattoos are getting bigger and bigger, most of the time things take a turn for the worst. 

I love cooking and I compare it to an awesome plate of food: A pinch of this and a little bit of that is fine, but adding more ingredients won't make it taste better, it will ruin it

Anyways, back to topic










About Peyton's future? Some of her decision seem questionable


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I just feel like, when someone looks as good as Rihanna, Paige or Peyton adding more stuff to their bodies that they really don't need just make them look worse. This is nothing against tattoos, I am fine with a little tattoo here and there, as long as they are small, like the ones Peyton has, but when you start to add more, and more, and the tattoos are getting bigger and bigger, most of the time things take a turn for the worst.
> 
> I love cooking and I compare it to an awesome plate of food: A pinch of this and a little bit of that is fine, but adding more ingredients won't make it taste better, it will ruin it
> 
> ...


I'm not a huge fan of too many tattoos, but in my opinion Rihanna's all work really well, and suit her. As a counter though Paige's chest tattoo doesn't suit her.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After yesterday's meltdown


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Been raining for five days. I like rain, but this is a little much...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How I feel this week after all the money I've spent :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I feel really good


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Rained for six straight days. Finally the sun came out. Six hours later....










Well, at least it's not raining.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate colds. Or 'Man flu' as annoying people like to call it.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm always positive, even when I get thread banned by power hungry super mods


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Cheesecake Fudge


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I slipped at the bottom of the stairs earlier and smacked my shin on the floor


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

When you realise you're mobile is fucked and needs replaced. I hate expenses.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Rangers drew 0 - 0 with ten men against twelve men 

Dundee United get horsed 5 - 0 at home to Ayr United


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Everytime I stay up late.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Fantasiasista & Stonewall are here


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Cafu. :side:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

END ME NOW


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Okay, so the take-a-shot game from the other thread was a mistake....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I have been feeling like shit all day, SUPER nauseous. Plus I haven't eaten anything, and that's probably not helping at all. Ugh.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Feeling good.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ambrose's Little Helper said:


> I have been feeling like shit all day, SUPER nauseous. Plus I haven't eaten anything, and that's probably not helping at all. Ugh.




Hope you feel much better soon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ffsBlueCafu said:


> Hope you feel much better soon


Thanks <3 I'm feeling better now!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After the 2 latest Peyton pics from today


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Two great nights of Wrestling was concluded last night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How I am feeling in my birthday

Me: Peyton
The birthday cakes: Life


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

One more day left of work tomorrow


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I. Hate. Hot. Weather.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*In the Christmas spirit.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After hearing that Lana beat both of the Iiconics in back to back squash matches

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

When you realise you're more than likely working Christmas Eve night.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I had to charge my phone so I left it upstairs. Of course it rang while it was up there, so I sprinted up to answer it but it stopped. I had two missed calls within a minute of each other. So I took my phone downstairs in case they called back... they didn't call back. ANNOYING.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Quite excited I must admit. Tonight is a movie night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Quite excited I must admit. Tonight is a movie night.


The more times I see that guy, the more I see the resemblance to :reigns


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The more times I see that guy, the more I see the resemblance to :reigns


Jason himself thinks so too :lol

















Makes me wanna see them in a photo together someday!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Damn, it's windy...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:asuka THE ASUKA SWAG GIF HAS RETURNED!!!!! :asuka


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never seen you so happy Tyrion. :lol


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

when you finally start getting over the bastard flu and suddenly have all your energy back


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I’m getting my hair dyed, it takes like an hour and a half to do. But I had Starbucks before my appointment and now I regret it cos I need to pee in the worst way :lol The hairdresser said “leave the dye on for 10 minutes” and I was like oh thank god. THEN I realised that it’ll be rinsed off - the sound of running water is gonna make it worse lol.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

The year is almost over and I have maxed out in watching pretty much all of the MOTY-contenders as there's nothing left to visit the cinema for:










But hey 2018 was pretty solid. :zayn3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos it's so humid and warm right here, the air is so moist, it's fucking with my hair and making it all flat and crap looking. I only washed it yesterday and today it looks like shit. Bah.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Got robbed, my house was turned inside out by my friends during a reunion, my table, a jar, the lightbulb and 2 glasses broke and now my freaking favourite is dressed as a fucking kangaroo doing guest ring announcing on live event

:fuckthis:Vince2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I dropped my phone when I was leaving the house this morning, and I almost had a heart attack cos that's how I broke the screen of my last phone, dropping it on the concrete right outside my house. So you can imagine my panic :lol But thankfully it landed face up and my phone case took the brunt of it. THANK GOD. Imagine if I broke my current phone the exact same way as my last one...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

OUR SECTION WON BEST SECTION!!! :woo:woo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a bad feeling about today


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Right now it's 10pm, it's 21C and the humidity is over 80%. I AM DYING. I haven't slept properly in days.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I think I've decided on the tattoo studio I want to go to to get my Dean logo tattoo :woo I've been planning this for awhile and I'm so excited!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos my BFF just cancelled on me for the second time this week. We were supposed to meet up today, she moved it to tomorrow, then she just told me that she has to work tomorrow now  I know she likely doesn't have any choice about working, but I'm still bummed out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Its a Saturday morning I feel good.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Starting a 3 week course thing tomorrow. Don't wanna do it, and I have to wake up early. Meh.

I had something planned for Friday, I was considering canceling it but fuck it, I'll just tell the course people I have a doctor's appointment :lol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kill me now. It's so hot here right now, my brain has melted. I'm sweating from every pore in my body and the fan isn't helping, it's just pushing hot air around. I was in an air conditioned building for most of the morning, went outside at lunchtime and the heat just HIT me. I walked in the sun for 5 minutes and regretted it :lol I HATE this time of year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Kill me now. It's so hot here right now, my brain has melted. I'm sweating from every pore in my body and the fan isn't helping, it's just pushing hot air around. I was in an air conditioned building for most of the morning, went outside at lunchtime and the heat just HIT me. I walked in the sun for 5 minutes and regretted it :lol I HATE this time of year.


How hot is there? Here we reached 30°C at noon


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> How hot is there? Here we reached 30°C at noon


It's 30C here too at almost 6pm, with 80% humidity. The combination of heat and humidity is what's doing me in :lol Our overnight low is 21C with 100% humidity predicted. I am not sleeping well tonight lol.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Cheshire said:


>


and my cock is froze


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

We're in a heatwave now, when I posted yesterday, it was the start of it. It was 22C overnight last night in the end, I barely slept. Tonight is gonna be the same, it's predicted for 21C overnight. The heatwave is lasting till the end of the week at least.

I'm also fucking miserable cos of the news about Dean leaving, it still hasn't sunk in properly yet.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Oh those wacky Germans.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

When it is Monday and you have already delivered all your projects on time and they have been working perfectly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My neighbours are currently burning incense. I HATE the smell of incense, it's gross. Cos it's hot and my windows are wide open, my room now STINKS of it. I think they're doing it to cover up the smell of the curry they were cooking. TBH I'd rather smell the curry :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Dolorian said:


>


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Narcisse said:


>


I can hear Flair Flop celebrating from here


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm at course and I'm SUPER bored. Nothing is happening! I'm supposed to finish this week after I do a mock job interview but it's not happening and it's just dragging things out.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Valentines Day........


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

One week until I head to Glasvegas for the 8th annual Square Go.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


>


*Last one...










Maybe one more...*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Last one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking as a Brit, Rihanna drinking a nice cup of tea may be her sexiest move yet.......










I take it back :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Speaking as a Brit, Rihanna drinking a nice cup of tea may be her sexiest move yet.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Yeah...thats up there!*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Yeah...thats up there!*












I feel like we have diverted this thread in a new direction. What a direction though!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I feel like we have diverted this thread in a new direction. What a direction though!


Fine with me, keep the *RIHathon* going!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Fine with me, keep the *RIHathon* going!












Early "pop-star" Rihanna


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I feel like we have diverted this thread in a new direction. What a direction though!


Much better direction. Its now the *Rihanna Gifs Thread*












Dolorian said:


> Fine with me, keep the *RIHathon* going!


:yes


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Much better direction. Its now the *Rihanna Gifs Thread*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>












*Work, work, work, work, work, work.*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Work, work, work, work, work, work.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>












*#freethenipple*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *#freethenipple*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seeing the local supermarket highly decorated for Valentines day and discounts on chocolates everywhere, people panic buying flowers and couples that feel the need to so too much affection in public places. :lauren


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Seeing the local supermarket highly decorated for Valentines day and discounts on chocolates everywhere, people panic buying flowers and couples that feel the need to so too much affection in public places. :lauren


My thoughts on Valentines Day.......


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Let there be St. Rihannatines Day...*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Let there be St. Rihannatines Day...*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>












*Wild...wild, wild.*


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Wild...wild, wild.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


>












The GIFs always look bigger on giphy and then they're tiny when I post them here most of the time :lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

We may have broken the "How You're Feeling" thread.......


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> We may have broken the "How You're Feeling" thread.......


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep. And I feel nauseous and dinner is in half an hour....


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Had to put jeans on for the first time in 2019 this morning cos the weather has gone to shit. I am not impressed :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All the people I like are leaving, on Twitter, on the game I play, in real life and now here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

This is how I felt last night playing The Division 2 with randoms that kept charging in to their death!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> All the people I like are leaving, on Twitter, on the game I play, in real life and now here


I'm still here. :anna

Kind of. :side:


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I went to an indie wrestling show tonight where this referee I have a huge crush on worked at :lol He was there in all his glory, refereeing the matches tonight LOL.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

THE MAN said:


>












One year. Requiescat in Pace. I miss you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I fly to NYC in 3 days :woo


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I read the WWE Sections


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm packing for my trip to Mania and I'm having a hard time deciding what clothes to take. I have to pack for colder weather when we've been in warm weather for months :lol I'm all over the place LOL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Dealing with a really fun cough at the moment!!



Eva MaRIHyse said:


>


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm sick, so I feel all woozy and light headed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I couldn't find one of Asuka crying so this is the best I could do.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Today has been a good day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Technically it's actually Thursday but it's a bank holiday tomorrow so today is my Friday at work!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I'm chilling at home and I get a random knock on the door


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*When I woke up this morning to find that someone had smashed a window on my work ute to steal a bag of chips...*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My Mum has been sick for almost a week now, not wanting to do anything. But today she not only asked me to make her some food, she also put the TV on! Considering she's been just lying around doing literally nothing for days, this is a major breakthrough. She's getting better! (this is also why I haven't been posting much, my life has been all over the show...)

I'm also learning to be more domestic and helpful, lol. Our kitchen is a messy nightmare due to my attempts to cook though :lmao


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've lost almost 4 kilos in the past 3 weeks! I was 60kg when I left for the USA, now I'm 57.3!!!!! :mark: :woo My goal weight is 55kg, that's how much I weighed before I broke my shoulder so I'm almost there.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I've lost almost 4 kilos in the past 3 weeks! I was 60kg when I left for the USA, now I'm 57.3!!!!! :mark: :woo My goal weight is 55kg, that's how much I weighed before I broke my shoulder so I'm almost there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE announced Australian tour dates for October, but nothing for New Zealand. We got skipped over and forgotten about yet again


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Watch out newt!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Dumbledore after a few butter beers !


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

Over-caffeinated and under-appreciated...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos of obvious reasons :lol


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Turning 50-years-old tomorrow....


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Turning 50-years-old tomorrow....


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing my boy Mox wrestle tonight!!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


>


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I've been feeling nauseous all damn day. Just when I think it's gone away, it comes back!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> I've been feeling nauseous all damn day. Just when I think it's gone away, it comes back!!


This again. I had a sore stomach for most of the afternoon. It was caused by a combination of waking up at 6am, only getting about 4 hours of sleep, not eating much and the fact that I usually have coffee in the morning and I skipped it today, so I was suffering from caffeine withdrawl.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Far too much noise where I am right now..


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Far too much noise where I am right now..


A Boy Meets World GIF? Respect


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

My heater is busted and is barely feeling warm now. I'll have to go buy a new heater tomorrow, but tonight is gonna be miserable cos it's SUPER cold right now. My room is so chilly


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

All the people I used to talk to on Twitter have left/move on

All the people I like on Instagram have stopped posting

All the people I talked to in a game I have been playing for the past 5 years have left

Most of the people I liked here have left or stopped posting

All my high school friends have families now and barely talk

Pretty much all at the same time

I am just sad :sadbecky


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy like Professor Dumbledore , even Professor snapes laughing and we never see that!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

For @Mox Girl , hope u like them.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> For @Mox Girl , hope u like them.


You have to do a ; after the name rather than a ,
@Mox Girl ;

EDIT - at least that's what I thought was the rule, yet your mention in my quote now shows in blue too!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Ninja Hedgehog how u doing it's me the U.K. I used to speak to u loads last year but I took time off and changed my name to my proper one , hope your doing well.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> @Ninja Hedgehog how u doing it's me the U.K. I used to speak to u loads last year but I took time off and changed my name to my proper one , hope your doing well.


Hey man, i'm all good thanks. I knew you by your Carter name on here also. Hope all is well with you my friend?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Hey man, i'm all good thanks. I knew you by your Carter name on here also. Hope all is well with you my friend?




Fine my friend , just been told I have to go bk into hospital as I have an enlarged heart and blood clots on my lungs , I've already had surgery on my lungs but it's a tricky as they have to extract blood from my lungs I've lost 5stone 2 pounds I'm 11 stone 11 now as I'm no muscle man but three times a week at he gym does mate.

How's things with you?
:smile2:


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> Fine my friend , just been told I have to go bk into hospital as I have an enlarged heart and blood clots on my lungs , I've already had surgery on my lungs but it's a tricky as they have to extract blood from my lungs I've lost 5stone 2 pounds I'm 11 stone 11 now as I'm no muscle man but three times a week at he gym does mate.
> 
> How's things with you?
> :smile2:


That's not a GIF!!! :lol

Sorry to hear about your health issues man. Does it cause you any pain? Fair play to you for hitting the gym to change things up for yourself.

I'm well thanks mate. Same old same old. Work, pub, get stoned, rinse and repeat :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Simply put?










:heston


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm on meds for it but I gotta kick the weed fck that I told the dr well carter u know the risk aye a said I only live once I done everything u asked me beer lol not beef!stopped hard drugs like e and coke stopped only weed now
Just made two little joints no tobacco just weed 
Check this snooop gif dude it's class , save it too! Love this Stevie gif!

Take care bro.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> That's not a GIF!!! :lol
> 
> Sorry to hear about your health issues man. Does it cause you any pain? Fair play to you for hitting the gym to change things up for yourself.
> 
> I'm well thanks mate. Same old same old. Work, pub, get stoned, rinse and repeat :lol


Pm me mate didn't realize u were from the best city in Europe!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Carter84 said:


> I'm on meds for it but I gotta kick the weed fck that I told the dr well carter u know the risk aye a said I only live once I done everything u asked me beef stopped hard drugs like e and coke stopped only weed now
> Just made two little joints no tobacco just weed
> Check this snooop gif dude it's class , save it too! Love this Stevie gif!
> 
> Take care bro.


Some doctors actually suggest weed can be quite helpful for people going through things like Chemotherapy, but if it's something on your lungs it might be best to think about finding alternative methods. Obviously not trying to tell you how to live your life man. Have you looked into things like cannabis oil? Your doctor might even be able to get you some prescribing if it stops you smoking. Never hurts to ask.

Nicely done stopping the other stuff though man!


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Some doctors actually suggest weed can be quite helpful for people going through things like Chemotherapy, but if it's something on your lungs it might be best to think about finding alternative methods. Obviously not trying to tell you how to live your life man. Have you looked into things like cannabis oil? Your doctor might even be able to get you some prescribing if it stops you smoking. Never hurts to ask.
> 
> Nicely done stopping the other stuff though man!


Thanks mate , I bought some thc oil the doctors are looking into it , got it for £50 off a closemate he charges 100 usually but he s knows the score with me so I was happy I just put a vile
Morning , tea time and nighttime before bed I don't get stoned off it but it helps with pain. But read the pm I sent u lol 


Peace.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Calico Jack said:


>


Fist Of The North Star










Although, if you head has actually just exploded, thoughts and prayers man


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Seths going to get borked lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


Hey!! That's not Anna Kendrick!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Hey!! That's not Anna Kendrick!!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


>


If you're feeling bad then I have a solution.

Check out the pics in your own sig!


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


You really do have a Kendrick gif for every situation


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cos I'm getting hyped up for a weekend of wrestling cos of the G1 finals and Summerslam this weekend!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Feeling canny good after a depressing week of doing nothing again , roll on Monday back to work!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Happy after I finish watching fate of the furious , I'm gonna watch Captain America- The Winter Soldier.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Ready to go fucking crazy during service WASSSUPP!!!


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That's right piper , I'm the same never ever give up as there's always a help out there once you have asked you will see your future prosper.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cant wait ^^^^


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Turning 50-years-old tomorrow....



One year later...... Still feel the same.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Had a near-death experience last night. I suppose She was feeling rather merciful.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 89621


No egg sandwiches for you.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Not even one?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissmark said:


> Not even one?
> 
> View attachment 89798


----------



## You're A Ghost (Aug 7, 2020)

This is my undisciplined and self destructive side. It has the upper hand again.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*READY TO STUNNER THE WORLD !!*​


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

The Phantom said:


> View attachment 89873


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*HIGH AS A MOFO








*​


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*WEEKEND SESSION STARTS .







*​


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## anneisees (Dec 28, 2020)

If anyone is still interested, I feel better than I did a few months ago. For more than two years I had been in a deep depression that left me unable to leave the house, unable to sleep, and feeling sick both physically and mentally. Doctors had been trying to help me for several years, but the antidepressants just robbed me of any feelings. I think I started to feel better after I started taking red bali to correct my sleep patterns. All those who have experienced depression at least once know that you are overcome by either insomnia or sleepiness and the desire to sleep always


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Never had a gummy edible before.... This should be interesting.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

http://media.tenor.com/images/b70552efb1aba5521882f86f020c300e/tenor.gif


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you CL, my bright light.


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I bought peanut butter!


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Imagine it's a gif.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## ribi (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV SQUATCH?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Arya Dark made this for me completely unprompted. I,and this site, miss her dearly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LC made this one for me too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

Relaxing day, but you know it's coming..


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cheshire said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double shot for SHIVV-EAUX because I can:



















Te amo IT girl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIV an hour ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Another double shot because I can:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ecstatic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Posting two:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Triple dose of dat Saturday morning sugar from *THE SHIV*:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## DIAMOND_SLICER (5 mo ago)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Come at the HBIC and


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If I file a report does


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙  🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

for the little bad girl


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

alone.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fucking WF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea @Rhhodes @otbr87


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

double shot.



















My woodpecker is on fire.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Olivia. 🧡 🧡🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea enjoy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler: Words to live by imparted to me by my perfect friend.
























💙🧡💛 💙🧡💛


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The S stands for SHIVV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*e


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

au revoir


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVVing in the Gift of Chelsicho.
















💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> SHIVVing in the Gift of Chelsicho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

EAUX-EMME-GEEE!!!! Look what you got added, BTC!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That JS photoset was the culprit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was blinded by my smol friend's resplendence.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Presenting Team


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

pour toi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How I feel after seeing that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What I envision every night as I go to bed:









Bonne Nuit. 💙 🧡


PS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel tired but supremely safe.
















💙🧡 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙💙🧡🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

congrats on 32K!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

no one rubbed my hair and it all fell out.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I loved The Strain but not loving my right eye right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I may as well be wearing an eyepatch on my right eye. I've never had such a massive floater. It's like looking through a dirty lens underwater. I can see colors but it's so murky. I am effectively blind in my right eye. Appointment is tomorrow but I am calling to apprise them of what happened.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea 

My mood has changed:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A bit worried about tomorrow,







but I know you'll catch me if I fall.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>














Another iteration of CS 💙 







🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with how irrelevant Bryan is in AEW right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and 

Je t'aime.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Thief Chels, Maggle


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When Super Smol SHIVV







tried to fight THE HBIC







in


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC strikes again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn right 

One more thing:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was going to use that later!









You think this is funny?









You are going to get it in the end!







and a


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just my typical thirsty self. I am a man of mani passions.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

SHIVV steals whattever he desires.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hard to explain but I am feeling a little catty right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*FOREVER AND A DAY! *🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Practicing my catwalk moves.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Thief Chels strikes again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apparently I got sentenced to life in










No possibility of parole.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I felt like seeing Corinna Kopf.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC stealin stylin n profilin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

À très bientôt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

op


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If I ever get shaky, please catch me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I miss you.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

0. Time for a much needed break.







68086🤩



















See you soon. 🧡💙










🧡💙


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

titillating 










I went full BTC in this thread


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

did I put the horny jail gif in the thread?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I meant the dancing girls. I;ll find it tonight.


PS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Jonnyd6187 (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

please!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That gif was called Chelsea mouth opened. 








chef's


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This Resident Evil game, man…


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HBIC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> titillating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider it borrowing BBC Chels. I don't think that's a stretch, or is it?_SQC'S ears prick up._

Today was blissful:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reine de couers


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🤗😘


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

por favor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mani Faces of Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

truly. 

Makes me feel like busting a....move.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I should have saved these for you. GREEDY SHIVVY!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No problemo. Big Repost Chels might emerge


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I found your tik tok 

1 more to go.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so close!










getting ready to screen shot it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

79 to 12


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CHELSHIV when they get their own room


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2 rooms can barely contain us. needs a chandelier. nice song to post, eh? go for it!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

wonder who can't read this?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😆😆😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🤩😍

My shirt doesn't fit well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like the last thing you drank to me. 

I'm getting hungry myself:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Cowboys win, yeeee hawwww!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sudden growth


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Almost posted one of the MAni gifs


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm prone to trying to solve mysteries. In depth study  of course.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

After the expected Packers loss:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome gif HBIC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love that. Blue is the Colour!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

11 to go HOT AF gif Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I almost sent you that one.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Lovely SHIVVY said I belong on top 😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci beaucoup, Magial Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Surprised you aren't tired after that MArquee. Your energy is the stuff of legend.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

spoon


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Found a variation of the spoon gif:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's awesome. When MAni met MArquee. They fit together really well. 

See you soon.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Debuting mu new fall line.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This GIF has me dying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Horny little monkey


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Searched for kinky gifs, couldn't find something better:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good enough. She could do that Alien face hugger on me.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I just followed you again. That gif is amazing!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Saw it now. I think I accidentally unfollowed you at some point when trying to go through your posts, so I had to follow you again. Damn WF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spurned. Demarkeh unsubscribe

need some MAni now.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How you walk after Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmos!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love your gif, Mani.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So beautiful. infiniment aussi. 









which is why we need an extra day.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Misspelled Mani.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Still Summer of CHELSHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Found a new à bientôt gif


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love it ManiMaggle!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is that live?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Streaming via CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I fast forwarded to this:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BTC or BBC


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Either way, it fits you so well. 










Steal this. you know where to put it.  sneaky wasn't showing for me.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That doesn't count as our hot tub.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are washing the dishes tonight.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love the way you rub my head.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice wedgie btw, 😆


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thought it would have lasted longer.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

por favor


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Maybe a TV-MAni on this topic tomorrow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay. Don't want to say I'm whipped but if the ball gag fits, wear it.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mistress Mani


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Having to use this gif agayn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Had to steal borrow it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

well hung...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

awesome gif


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I knew you'd love that one.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

VS angels


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

speaking of explosion, use this BTC


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

germani suplex


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

degrees

 9 to 11


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

7


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🤩


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I could use this GIF forever


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

215K


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci Beaucoup I got it recorded.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Me teaching The Art of CHELSHIVVING


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love her having to mind that skirt.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pre-Kingmaker. It's gonna happen though. 

OG King


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

she wants a taste of the dark side.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Spoiler: Not sure if I should post this lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Spoiler: Not sure if I should post this lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

69,200


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

my dearest friend. You made the impossible,possible.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ventriloquism day was always a laugh riot for CHELSHIV!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deja vu.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

and don't you forget it!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I knew it! Lickin' dat pink pussy!  








shoutout to PoP


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It works out to PoPa Haitch








1 mo reply


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Woo-hoo!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm so happy for you and have your next post here.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I 'memba


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My memba membas too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

awesome, Chelsea.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I feel like dancing


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😆 😆 😆 😆


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The name of this gif is SHIV ROY 









Shiv Roy GIF - Shiv Roy - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com





ROI SHIV


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

See It was foretold I would be King,Kingmaker CC. 










err...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not for long.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonne nuit 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enjoy your day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:jasckaSSGaN


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I forgot it was friday.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡💙 🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡💙 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:CA*C


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Bonne nuit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bonne Nuit!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stay warm.








🧡💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The "Almost" thing gave me an idea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I was searching "blonde" and found a nice one:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not a moron  but I know that 14







and have


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

not Rock's daughter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋 💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OOPS!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Amazing GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💚💚


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

69900+


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

(that rant lol)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need to go see it!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋  💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

We found the same gif 😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

in less than 4 months


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty crazy, huh? Time flies when the company is so sublime.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love that.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You make me swoon.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

8


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙💙💙💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

5 🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😍💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Je t'aime


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bonjour Je t'aime. 










See you when I can.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ooh La La. Introducing your new spring wear. I hope you don't expect SHIVV-EAUX to model that too. I bet I could rock it though. You might want the shorts a little longer lest you get this complaint:


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CAHPS! berried!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You are simply sublime!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I love that GIF and I love you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love you aussi.aussi,aussi, OY Oy OY!  










I love you too.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

6


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Merci beaucoup. Je t'aime. 🧡💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Je t'aime aussi 💙🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋 💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

We need a third make a sandwich.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

That GIF is so beautiful


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Like someone I know.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great kombo 
Dayum!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

lot of hot women poppin' up in here!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Make good use of this,por favor.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Big Boner Chels


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Boners erupting all over this thread.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Batista's gf


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:sampaiocawc can becme BAD CHELSHIV or the running over one.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

no speak whatever they parlez vous in Frenchonia


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

There are images that stay on your mind, and others that stay in your heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

something beautiful thread, methinks. Beautifully put.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

love it!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

you didn'tuse it


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Saw that after I posted in here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@bliisstits


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Je t'aime 💙🧡


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Unmasked


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

😍 😍


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

infiniment.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great to see you!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JTM


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Awesome  Love that beautiful GIF


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's a true gif.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙💙


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

😆😆😆


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CC Mani Chels!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Take cara


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


>


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seriously HOT AF!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Meh. You just like me for my hammer.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

better version.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow. I need to wear that


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙  💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TOP 8!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CHELSHIVOCHO!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

now kiss


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💋 💙


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

💙🧡


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

new CHELSHIV?:









WATch out for my sleeper hold.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Beaux rêves! 💙💙💙🧡🧡🧡


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

⭐⭐


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dedicated to Mandy Rose.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Soooo happy work is over now, man.


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Chelsea


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


I now understand what @CJ stands for


----------

